# Strange crash in DOW: Dark Crusade



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok i've had this game for a while now an i cant beleive how awesome it is, but i've been experiencing some odd problems, for example this error log came up, and im stuck, please help! Here is the complete error


```
(***DarkCrusade.exe caused an Access Violation in module ntdll.dll at 001b:7c911f52.
Error occurred at 3/8/2007 19:38:12.
DarkCrusade.exe, run by (me).
Microsoft Windows XP?.
1 processor(s), type 586.
1024 MBytes physical memory.
Read from location fffffffd caused an access violation.

MiniDump saved to file 'C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\3-8-2007_19_38_12_MiniDump.dmp'

Registers:
EAX=016c0220 CS=001b EIP=7c911f52 EFLGS=00210293
EBX=016c0000 SS=0023 ESP=00b5f104 EBP=00b5f324
ECX=0061b6e8 DS=0023 ESI=fffffff8 FS=003b
EDX=000000a0 ES=0023 EDI=00000015 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8a 46 05 88 45 e3 8d 4e 08 8b 39 89 bd 48 fe ff 

Call Stack:
0x7C911F52: RtlInitializeCriticalSection         (C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll)
0x003A84F8: MMOverloads::~MMOverloads         (C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\Memory.dll)
0x0043815A: GMatrix2D::Swap         (C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\DarkCrusade.exe)
0x00439D0F: GMatrix2D::Swap         (C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\DarkCrusade.exe)
0xBC95BF36:          ()

Stack dump:



Module list: names, addresses, sizes, time stamps and file times:
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\Debug.dll, loaded at 0x00240000 - 38488 bytes - 450d14ff - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:20
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\Memory.dll, loaded at 0x003a0000 - 66648 bytes - 450d1509 - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:32
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\Platform.dll, loaded at 0x003e0000 - 94808 bytes - 450d1573 - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:34
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\DarkCrusade.exe, loaded at 0x00400000 - 3110488 bytes - 450d1910 - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:16
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\STLPort.dll, loaded at 0x00b60000 - 503384 bytes - 450d156a - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:42
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\Filesystem.dll, loaded at 0x00be0000 - 206936 bytes - 450d1583 - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:24
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\Util.dll, loaded at 0x00c30000 - 135768 bytes - 450d1599 - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:44
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\GSLobby.dll, loaded at 0x00c70000 - 331352 bytes - 450d16c0 - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:24
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\Localizer.dll, loaded at 0x00ce0000 - 58968 bytes - 450d159e - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:26
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\seInterface.dll, loaded at 0x00d10000 - 245336 bytes - 450d15a4 - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:38
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\DivxMediaLib.dll, loaded at 0x00d70000 - 86016 bytes - 40299282 - file date is 9/17/2006 02:27:04
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\DivxDecoder.dll, loaded at 0x00d90000 - 413696 bytes - 40299280 - file date is 9/17/2006 02:27:04
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\FileParser.dll, loaded at 0x00e00000 - 86016 bytes - 40299281 - file date is 9/17/2006 02:27:04
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\UserInterface.dll, loaded at 0x00e20000 - 974424 bytes - 450d15cf - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:42
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\MathBox.dll, loaded at 0x00f30000 - 40024 bytes - 450d156a - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:30
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\SimEngine.dll, loaded at 0x00f60000 - 766552 bytes - 450d166c - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:38
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sockspy.dll    , loaded at 0x01530000 - 73728 bytes - 43d904b9 - file date is 1/26/2006 19:19:52
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\LVMVFM\LVPrcInj.dll, loaded at 0x01a00000 - 86016 bytes - 439504e1 - file date is 12/9/2005 15:37:42
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\DockShellHook.dll, loaded at 0x01a30000 - 26288 bytes - 455a581d - file date is 11/14/2006 19:25:32
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender10\bdoe.dll, loaded at 0x01a90000 - 126976 bytes - 4533be43 - file date is 10/16/2006 19:15:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\XCOMM.dll      , loaded at 0x01ac0000 - 77824 bytes - 44eb01e2 - file date is 8/22/2006 15:08:52
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender10\BDUtils.dll, loaded at 0x01af0000 - 40960 bytes - 4517fa43 - file date is 9/25/2006 17:48:20
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\luabind.dll, loaded at 0x083b0000 - 106584 bytes - 450d15f0 - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:28
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\spDx9.dll, loaded at 0x0f000000 - 755800 bytes - 450d170c - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:40
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\PlatHook.dll, loaded at 0x0f100000 - 11352 bytes - 450d1a17 - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:36
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\WXPMod.dll, loaded at 0x0f200000 - 2819672 bytes - 450d1827 - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:46
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll     , loaded at 0x0ffd0000 - 152576 bytes - 40eb5d28 - file date is 8/3/2004 22:31:44
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\LuaConfig.dll, loaded at 0x10000000 - 187480 bytes - 450d158c - file date is 9/17/2006 04:15:28
C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll   , loaded at 0x20000000 - 2897920 bytes - 411096b9 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:38
C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn of War - Dark Crusade\dbghelp.dll, loaded at 0x21d60000 - 894464 bytes - 4047b322 - file date is 9/17/2006 02:27:04
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHTTP.dll    , loaded at 0x4d4f0000 - 351232 bytes - 411096d3 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll       , loaded at 0x4fdd0000 - 1689088 bytes - 41109693 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:42
C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll    , loaded at 0x5ad70000 - 218624 bytes - 411096bb - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi32.dll   , loaded at 0x5b860000 - 332288 bytes - 44e460eb - file date is 8/17/2006 12:28:28
C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll   , loaded at 0x5d090000 - 617472 bytes - 44ef1b36 - file date is 8/25/2006 15:45:58
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC71ENU.DLL   , loaded at 0x5d360000 - 57344 bytes - 3e77f5b4 - file date is 3/18/2003 20:44:38
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mslbui.dll     , loaded at 0x605d0000 - 25088 bytes - 4110972f - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll    , loaded at 0x662b0000 - 344064 bytes - 411096a0 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll    , loaded at 0x6d990000 -  8192 bytes - 41109692 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:42
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll    , loaded at 0x71a50000 - 245248 bytes - 41109758 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:46
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll   , loaded at 0x71a90000 - 19968 bytes - 411096fd - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll    , loaded at 0x71aa0000 - 19968 bytes - 411096f3 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll     , loaded at 0x71ab0000 - 82944 bytes - 411096f2 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll    , loaded at 0x71ad0000 - 22528 bytes - 411096ff - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SensApi.dll    , loaded at 0x722b0000 -  6656 bytes - 411096ac - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:46
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv    , loaded at 0x72d10000 - 20480 bytes - 3b7dfe2a - file date is 8/23/2001 12:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv     , loaded at 0x72d20000 - 23552 bytes - 411096c6 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:58
C:\WINDOWS\system32\KsUser.dll     , loaded at 0x73ee0000 -  4096 bytes - 411096ad - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll     , loaded at 0x73f10000 - 367616 bytes - 411096d4 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll      , loaded at 0x74720000 - 294400 bytes - 411096ea - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime   , loaded at 0x755c0000 - 177152 bytes - 411096eb - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:14
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll   , loaded at 0x75e60000 - 63488 bytes - 41109694 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:42
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.dll      , loaded at 0x76390000 - 110080 bytes - 411096ae - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userenv.dll    , loaded at 0x769c0000 - 723456 bytes - 411096b9 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll      , loaded at 0x76b40000 - 176128 bytes - 411096d6 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll   , loaded at 0x76c30000 - 176640 bytes - 411096b9 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll   , loaded at 0x76c90000 - 144384 bytes - 411096a9 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll   , loaded at 0x76d60000 - 94720 bytes - 446dc13d - file date is 5/19/2006 12:59:42
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll     , loaded at 0x76f20000 - 148480 bytes - 44a01b46 - file date is 6/26/2006 17:37:10
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll    , loaded at 0x76f60000 - 172032 bytes - 411096bb - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll     , loaded at 0x76fb0000 - 16896 bytes - 411096b3 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll   , loaded at 0x76fc0000 -  8192 bytes - 44a01b46 - file date is 6/26/2006 17:37:10
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL    , loaded at 0x76fd0000 - 498688 bytes - 42e5be90 - file date is 7/26/2005 04:39:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll     , loaded at 0x77050000 - 792064 bytes - 411096b4 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:42
C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll   , loaded at 0x77120000 - 553472 bytes - 411096f3 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:46
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\comctl32.dll, loaded at 0x773d0000 - 1054208 bytes - 44ef1b33 - file date is 8/25/2006 15:45:56
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll      , loaded at 0x774e0000 - 1285120 bytes - 42e5be93 - file date is 7/26/2005 04:39:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll    , loaded at 0x77a80000 - 597504 bytes - 41109691 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:42
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll     , loaded at 0x77b20000 - 57344 bytes - 411096e3 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll    , loaded at 0x77bd0000 - 18944 bytes - 411096a9 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll    , loaded at 0x77be0000 - 71680 bytes - 411096cf - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll    , loaded at 0x77c00000 - 18944 bytes - 411096b7 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll     , loaded at 0x77c10000 - 343040 bytes - 41109752 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll     , loaded at 0x77d40000 - 577024 bytes - 42260159 - file date is 3/2/2005 18:09:30
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll   , loaded at 0x77dd0000 - 616960 bytes - 411096a7 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:42
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll     , loaded at 0x77e70000 - 581120 bytes - 411096ae - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:46
C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll      , loaded at 0x77f10000 - 280064 bytes - 43b34feb - file date is 12/29/2005 02:54:36
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll    , loaded at 0x77f60000 - 474112 bytes - 45091361 - file date is 9/14/2006 08:31:30
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll    , loaded at 0x77fe0000 - 55808 bytes - 411096c1 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:46
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.363_x-ww_691a48fd\MSVCR80.dll, loaded at 0x78130000 - 626688 bytes - 4507b522 - file date is 9/13/2006 00:41:36
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC71.DLL      , loaded at 0x7c140000 - 1060864 bytes - 3e77fdfd - file date is 3/18/2003 20:20:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCR71.dll    , loaded at 0x7c340000 - 348160 bytes - 3e561eac - file date is 2/21/2003 03:42:22
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP71.dll    , loaded at 0x7c3a0000 - 499712 bytes - 3e77eebb - file date is 3/18/2003 19:14:52
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.363_x-ww_691a48fd\MSVCP80.dll, loaded at 0x7c420000 - 548864 bytes - 4507b5d2 - file date is 9/13/2006 00:41:36
C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll   , loaded at 0x7c800000 - 984064 bytes - 44ab9a84 - file date is 7/5/2006 10:55:02
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll      , loaded at 0x7c900000 - 708096 bytes - 411096b4 - file date is 8/4/2004 00:56:38
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll    , loaded at 0x7c9c0000 - 8453632 bytes - 45885f0b - file date is 12/19/2006 21:52:18***)
```
:4-dontkno 

And all other sorts of stuff about memory and other things and modules not working, i have no idea why and need urgent help, the game will just randomly stutter, then close to desktop, it happened so much at one point i had to re-install, works fine for a while then dies again, i've had a scan with all my software, couldn't be infected because i have active scan stuff on all the time to alert threats, and besides i havent been "browsing" the web but am connected.

If a hijack log will help, i shall post one

Please help!


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

I have gone through the 9 steps and problems still persist.

* FULL SPECS *

AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 512kb L2 Cache
Asus A8N32-SLI Socket 939 Motherboard
ASUS Nvidia Geforce 7600GS 512MB Graphics card
LG M1917TM 19" TFT HighDef Flat panel Moniter 
Logitech Gaming Mouse (mx 518)
Western Digital SE 250GIG Hard Drive
Corsair 1024MB DDR 400 RAM
Samsung floppy disk drive
Coolermaster eXtreme Power 650W PSU
LG GSA-H10NBA 16x16 DVD±RW
Supercase
Saitek Eclipse Keyboard

Please help!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try  memtest,and take a look at the nvidia drivers link in my sig.


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

Ok well i have no idea what memtest did as it's some bat file asking for a floppy disk and the other thing asks for a game image =S

However, the nvidia drivers thing is interesting.

Yesturday i had a full 7 hours with no crash, now this morning it had returned.

I shall try some of the old drivers and see what happens. Although i don't reckon that it's a driver problem.

* EDIT *

:4-dontkno 

Nope...the problem still persists, any more ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

do you ever get runtime errors


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

Nope not runtime errors, it's always an access violation and problems with some of the modules. i'm going to confuss something as well.....it's not a legitimate copy of the game....and i'm guessing now that, that is the face behind the mask of my problems....=\


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you donrt have a floppy drive for memtest you can use a cd as well.i boot memtest from a cd.also take a look in the device manager look for any conflicts among drivers.


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok thanks all done memtest and no errors at all, i really think it's because of an ilegitimate copy i have, weird because its like random....oh well, if anyone else has any ideas i'll just screw it and buy it lol


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well our help stops right here we dont help with illegal copies.this thread will soon be locked


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Go buy a copy and we'll help you further.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Please click this link.


----------

